# Marine Aquariums > Nano Tanks >  The Ultimate Nano Tank

## Timo

The Ultimate Nano Tank

http://www.red-sea-max.co.uk/

but get saving there Â£549.00.....

----------


## kevy21

wow thats nice but the price :o

ill be giving this one a miss  :lol:

----------


## Kirsty

> The Ultimate Nano Tank
> 
> http://www.red-sea-max.co.uk/
> 
> but get saving there Â£549.00.....


Is it not Â£699   :Confused: 

Looks like a very nice tank  :fishy:

----------

